# Glock 22 in 40 s&w



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

What are ya'll opinions on the Glock 22's in 40? I have a law enforcement friend that is selling his ad I am very interested. I shot about 50 rds out of it and it seems to cycle really well and shoot pretty accurate. Anyone had one or still have one?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Good guns. They will fire until your finger gets tired!

What do you want it for? Concealed? Protection? Plinking?


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

I think Glocks are great. I compare them to the Remington 870 for value and performance. The .40 caliber is a great round. Larger than the 9mm, but more capacity than a .45. Plus, you'll likely get a good price from your friend, so its a win-win.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Just don't leave it in a vehicle, or any place that it may come in direct contact with sunlight. That tactical tupperware melts. 8)   

huntin1


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

you can't go wrong with a glock.
it will always go bang.

the only thing to change is the sights. leave everything else stock.

400ish for a used glock is the average price.

it is a little big for everyday concealed carry, the 19/23 size is a better size for that, but with the right holster it will carry fine.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

huntin1 said:


> Just don't leave it in a vehicle, or any place that it may come in direct contact with sunlight. That tactical tupperware melts. 8)
> 
> huntin1


 :eyeroll:

But they at least fire!!!


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks fellas! I am using it mainly as a sidearm when checking y hog traps and for home protection.....AND just to have around to plink. I have a concealed carry permit but already got a concealed pistol.


----------



## panman (Mar 3, 2006)

One of the finest pistols made.ANDthey DONT MELT.
It never seems to amaise me,people that dont know about these guns just have to have their say,and always very negitive.
They are one of the very few pistols that will go bang EVERY time,and dont care what kind of ammo you feed it,they will shoot, and are very accaret.Law inforcement of all branches across the country are issued them for a very good reason.pan.


----------



## Capt. West 238 (Dec 19, 2008)

The Glock 22 is an all around good gun. More stopping power than a 9mm, and a higher magazine capacity than a .45 ACP. I would look into the Glock 22C (Compensated Barrel). The "C" model has a vented barrel that directs some of the muzzle blast out of the top of the slide. This feature helps reduce muzzle lift and allows the shooter to reacquire his/her target more quickly after each shot.

There are some people that will argue that the compensated barrel can ruin your "night vision" (ability to see at night) because the flash is directly above the weapon in front of your face. This argument is frivolous. If it is pitch black outside and you fire ANY weapon, it will hinder your night vision.

But more important than that. If it is so dark out that you will be immediately"blinded" by the muzzle flash of a compensated weapon, then you shouldn't be shooting at all, because you'd have no way to identify your target or what is beyond it. If there is even a remote possibility that you will be firing your weapon at night then you need to mount a flashlight on the gun, or keep one nearby. Shooting at something in the dark is a great way to accidentally kill a friend or innocent bystander.

I realize that was a long tangent, but every time someone mentions a compensated weapon some yahoo spews that load of bull crap that I just preemptively refuted.


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

I agree with Capt West about mounting a flashlight on your pistol. I have a glock 23 that sits beside the bed at night with a flashlight/laser mounted on the rail. If you have ever been wakened by something that goes bump in the night, only the wind thank god, it is nice just to reach for the pistol and have everything you need in one place.

I have practiced walking around the house in pitch black, with an unloaded weopon, just to see how effective the light and laser would really be if Sh#$ hit the fan. Hit an intruder with a quick blast of light from a powerfull flashlight and it will definately stun them for a few seconds. Just long enough to see if they are carrying a 12 guage shotgun or your kid sneaking in past curfew.

I truly believe that for home defense a good, very bright, flashlight is just as important as having a loaded gun next to the bed. And as far as the glock 22 goes, buy it, they are very nice pistols.


----------



## lowdog (Mar 14, 2006)

Everybody is right about the Glocks being great guns except you can not I repeat can not fire every type of ammo thru your Glock due to the polygonal rifling. You can only shot jacketed rounds be it ether hollow point or ball ammo it must be jacketed. I had a friend who went to shot straight lead bullets and had the gun blow up in his hand. He was very lucky and only got a few small cuts. So be carefull what you do put thru your Glock. :2cents:


----------



## Brundage (Dec 10, 2008)

Glock 22 is a really good reliable gun, if i didn't have my H&K usp I would have bought one a long time ago... I'm sure you'll love it and don't worry about it melting, I could be wrong but I have never heard of one that has melted.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

My department issues Glock 22's & 23's. Probably 75% of the guys opt for the 22. I carry the 23, but given a choice I would far more prefer my personal Kimber 45.

I use the 23 as it's a bit more compact/easier to carry and really gives up nothing compared to the 22, other than a couple rounds of mag capacity. I found it served me well as a Patrol Supervisor and will continue to carry it in my new position as Deputy Chief.

Myself and our other instructors refer to Glocks as Chimp Guns, as with a few hours training we could teach a chimp to use one and get him to shoot a passing qual score.

The Glock 22 is probably the best current evolution of the LE duty weapon.
Contrary to what many believe, most street officers are not "gun people", so it's best to KISS when it comes to firearms for them.
The Glock is dirt simple to maintain & operate, is utterly reliable, and delivers acceptable combat accuracy.

I and our Patrol Supervisors have dept issued Laser Max lasers installed on our Glocks as we older guys are beginning to experience near vision issues. This is a fairly costly but simply amazing KISS upgrade. During a recent SWAT night shoot, I shot tighter groups using my laser equipped Glock 23 than my Swat Pups can shooting in daylight with their standard 22's equipped with tritium sights!

I pretty much share Matthew Quigley's view of handguns and after nearly 30 years on the street and as a SWAT operator/Team Leader, I have developed some very strong opinions as to the uses & limitations of handguns. I view the Glock as a working tool, where I view my Kimber as a tool which is a work of art...


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I say get a revolver like a S&W 610 and shoot .40'S and 10mm. I have the Glock 20 in 10mm and love it but it still does not shoot as good as my brothers 686 S&W.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

panman said:


> One of the finest pistols made.ANDthey DONT MELT.
> It never seems to amaise me,people that dont know about these guns just have to have their say,and always very negitive.
> They are one of the very few pistols that will go bang EVERY time,and dont care what kind of ammo you feed it,they will shoot, and are very accaret.Law inforcement of all branches across the country are issued them for a very good reason.pan.


Oh, I think I know quite a bit about these and other pistols. And of course I know that they don't melt, that's what the little smileies indicate. You know...ha ha joke?

They don't go bang every time, they don't take any kind of ammo offered, they are not all that accurate. To get to the point they are no more or less dependable that anyother quality pistol out there. They are what they are.

I've been an LE firearms instructor since 1988, Glocks may be the easiest pistol to transition to, may be easy to learn the fundamentals on. But, over the years, I've had Glock shooters on the range who have tried my Sig's and shot better scores with them that with their own Glocks. Not 1 or 2, but somewhere close to 2 dozen.

And the reason lots of Law Enforcement agencies issue them, IS NOT because they are such a great pistol. It is due to pure economics, they get them cheap. Glock is agressive when it comes to large LE contracts. I know of a major department in the south that got a little over 1000 Glocks from the factory at $75 each. Not to difficult to figure out why they went with the Glocks. Sig, CZ, and S&W were also trying for this contract and could not match the price. So saying that LE issues them because they are such great pistols is crap, in most cases they issue them cause they get them cheap.

Check Departments who don't issue firearms, like mine. You'll find a few Glocks, but the majority are Sig's, Kimbers, H&K's etc.

huntin1


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Sig is right on the money. In our world, the Glock is a helluva good average for the average street officer. Administrators love em' (I'm still having a tough time thinking of myself as an Administrator rather than a Patrol Supervisor), because they are so cost effective. They are so dirt simple that the Amorer's School is only a couple day affair!

HOWEVER... If a person is looking for consistent top accuracy, a production Glock is not a good choice. The Sig is much better, as is most any top quality 1911. The average S&W production wheelgun with adjustable sights will leave all but the best custom autos in the dust. My 629, when I still had open sights on it, would easily shoot better groups at 50 yards than my Glock could at 25. Now with a scope on it (I only use the 629 for hunting), it will put a cylinder full of hard cast 240 grainers into one ragged hole of less than 1" at 50 yards.

I've found the same as Sig; when I take a good Glock shooter and let him try my Kimber, his scores jump dramatically. Heck, so do mine. I love that Kimber 45!...

But then again, the GLock 22/23 was never meant to be anything but an utterly reliable, simple to operate close range defensive handgun. For that job, it excels...


----------



## sharpshooter_boss (Oct 26, 2005)

one of the top handgun magazines did a piece on compensated vs non compensated pistols for self defense and carry use awhile back..i cant remember exactly which one.. but i do remember that every one of of the testers voted for NO compensation, citing possible close-to-the-body shooting.. the pictures of t shirts with large holes burned into the sides was not a very appealing sight to me.


----------

